# Safari : voulez-vous vraiment fermer cet onglet ???!



## charlesritus (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Dans Safari, depuis que je me connecte sur la page d'accueil de Google avec mon compte Google activé par défaut (ceci afin de bénéficier d'une recherche plus rapide) la fermeture des onglets des pages de recherche sur Google est ralentie par l'apparition d'un message d'avertissement "voulez-vous vraiment fermer cet onglet, vous avez saisi du texte, blablabla" 
quelqu'un saurait-il comment supprimer ce message ??? Suis-je le seul sur cette Terre à devoir subir ces avertissements complètement superfétatoires ?! Au secours.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet de navigateur. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2011)

Et en appuyant sur alt au moment où tu fermes les onglets, ça donne quelque chose ?


----------



## charlesritus (18 Février 2011)

Non, un message apparaît qui demande si je veux fermer tous les onglets.
Pour que ça soit plus clair voilà ce qui apparaît quand je veux fermer un onglet de page de recherche sur Google.

http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7625/tutuw.png


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

C'est normal, c'est une sécurité pour éviter de fermer une fenêtre qui contient des données entrées par l'utilisateur. En général cela le fait pour les recherches googles, les formulaires ou encore quand tu posts ici (tentes de marquer quelque chose et de fermer l'onglet tu verras le même message). Cela t'évite de perdre inutilement des informations (cela m'arrive souvent de me mélanger les pinceaux avec les raccourcis clavier et c'est bien pratique).

Donc pas désactivable....


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2011)

charlesritus a dit:


> "voulez-vous vraiment fermer cet onglet, vous avez saisi du texte, blablabla"



Le plus important, c'est pas le du message, mais justement la fin : le blabla 


Donc non, tu n'es pas le seul à subir cela car c'est le comportement normal.

Par exemple, t'as commencé à remplir un formulaire sur un onglet, tu navigues désormais sur un autre onglet et tu décides de fermer Safari, celui ci va te prévenir qu'un texte a été tapé et te demande si tu ne veux pas le perdre (c'qui peut être utile).

Ceci n'est pas propre à Google mais à toutes les pages internet. Fais l'essai ici : commence à écrire un message sur MacGé, ouvrer un autre onglet et essaies de fermer l'onglet de MacGé, t'auras ce message aussi! 


Pour l'enlever, j'peux pas te dire, j'suis pas sur mon Mac.... Mais scrute les préférences au cas où...


Perso, ça me gênait au début mais j'l'ai toujours laissé, on ne sait jamais!  ... Par contre, le sachant, j'm'organise autrement pour l'éviter.... en faisant attention à ne pas laisser du texte entré dans une page ouverte...


----------



## charlesritus (18 Février 2011)

Je vous remercie Fix et Ptimac, j'espérais qu'il y avait un moyen de désactiver ce message ...


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

De rien on est là pour ça !


----------

